# Dovecot Mailstore transfer auf anderen Server



## Brainfood (28. Apr. 2013)

Dovecot speichert alles unter /var/vmail/domain usw.

die Mails werden aber eindeutet einem hostname zugeordnet:


```
/var/vmail/domain.tld/user/Maildir/.Archiv_von_OKS/cur/1346203469.M842768P10543.servername.domain.tld,S=30525,W=30981:2,FS
```
Ist das ein Problem wenn plump /var/vmail auf dem neuen Server (anderer hostname) kopiert wird?

Ich packe gerade das komplette Verzeichnis mit tar, bei 50GB Mails einer Domain kann es noch eine Weile dauern, ich melde mich später mal wenn das Paket auf dem neuen Server gelandet ist.


----------



## Till (29. Apr. 2013)

Du kannst die kompletten emailverzeichnisse einfach per rsync oder als tar.gz rüber kopieren, der Hostname ist egal.


----------



## Brainfood (1. Mai 2013)

Job, ging.

Hatte nur nach dem Roundcube (First) Login folgende syslog Meldungen:


```
Apr 28 22:32:56 servername dovecot: IMAP(user@domain.tld): Rebuilding index file /var/vmail/domain.tld/user/Maildir/dovecot.index: CPU architecture changed
```
War klar, da ich von einer Sparc64 Kiste auf AMD64 gewechselt hatte ...


----------

